# Is there an accurate semi?



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

If you want an accurate semi does one exist? is the bar the best @ .75"-1.5" @100y?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

DPMS Panther Arms. .204, .243, .260, .308. VERY accurate rifles.
Good shooting,
Burl


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

He forgot the .223 many AR-15 will shoot that. Use a scope for best results. DPMS does make a good gun but others do also. It is like the Chevy vs Ford thing.

What are you looking to do with it?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I DID forget the .223! I guess when I read BAR, I was thinking of possible deer calibers, and remembering one of the most recent DPMS ads I saw, which also left out the .223. Anyhow, you're absolutely right. Lots of good manufacturers out there. I currently have my eye on a Rock River 20" coyote rifle.
Burl


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I see BAR not bar. I was thinking like as a level of judgment.


----------



## Teufelhunden (Dec 4, 2007)

I rarely meet a person who shoots a semi for accuracy except in the Corps. Most of the civilians I meet that shoot semi's do so because they are expecting a quick follow up shot. I dont know if its subconcius or what as I dont shoots semi's for accuracy (just for fun)...(and ducks)... I met alot of people in Florida who shoot the BAR and swear by them. They all hunted deer with dogs so most of their shots were on the run.


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks,

In the corps do they shoot the m14? I haven't heard much on this guns accuracy. I would like a semi in a good deer/moose caliber that I can carry when pushing deer/moose but If I get a longer shot say at the edge of a clearing or if I want to hunt a stand for part of the day I don't want to carry my .308 788 bolt through the thick stuff(no worry about accuracy there).

I am also a south paws and rh semi's arn't that bad for us to shoot. but light would be nice.


----------



## Teufelhunden (Dec 4, 2007)

No they dont shoot the m14. We shot the m-16 A2. 223 wouldnt really work for moose though.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is only part of the truth. When I was in the Marine Corps they bought 1,000 of them cut off the auto selector from the Rcvr. Put on a good tube and fully reworked it for accurate scope use. They were to be issed to EOD for use against unexploaded ordance.

I do not know if they are using any others.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

i think you can get an ar-15 or an ar-10 in 300 win mag


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You can get a AR-10 in 300 Rem ultra shot Mag. Cobb made a gun that kind of looked like a AR that could be chambered in many different cals including 300WM and 338LM.

edit
Found it. The cobb page is down sence the purchase from bushmaster.

http://securityarms.com/20010315/galler ... 0/2993.htm


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey, that's great info but I can't get an ar style rifle up here without a "restricted" license. Can't use them for hunting either. nothing bigger than a 5 shot clip, no full auto option.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

what state are you from? They do make 5 shot mags for these guns and no new full autos can be built since 1986.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

People said:


> You can get a AR-10 in 300 Rem ultra shot Mag. Cobb made a gun that kind of looked like a AR that could be chambered in many different cals including 300WM and 338LM.
> 
> edit
> Found it. The cobb page is down sence the purchase from bushmaster.
> ...


You sure that's not a 300 SAUM?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You know you may be correct. I do like armalite but their webpage sucks with a capital SUCKS. I could make a better page blind folded and high on crack. That is par for the course if you make a great product your webpage will suck. I want quick information not to down load the PDF catalog.

Is it better to give or receive a PDF? If you responce is anything but this you do not deal in the tech field. "If it is a form you can fill out it is ok, if anything else F--- off!"


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I went to that web page and it looks like you were right. I only thought it was a SAUM b/c that's what DPMS makes.


----------

